# 100mg or 200mg TRT Dose?



## bulldogz (Dec 15, 2011)

I was wondering anyone out there in TRT what their dose is weekly or bi-weekly?

I was just put on TRT by my endo and the script is for 200mg (1ml) of test e every other week...should I do 100mg (.5ml) every week instead of 200mg (1ml) every other week to keep blood levels stable?


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, more frequent injects work better. I dose e3d to keep the estro stable. My dose works out to be around 125 mgs week. 

Did he give you hcg and ai too?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

I never understood spreading out the dose so far. I could see once a week, not every two.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 15, 2011)

My TRT dose is 200mg weekly, split into 2 injections. Every two weeks seems oddly spaced apart.


----------



## littlekev (Dec 15, 2011)

every week for sure Bulldogz, two weeks will be spaced to far to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone...since this is my time on trt 200mg every other wk is standard I guess and will get blood checked after a month on trt to see where thimgs are at..

I kinda of figure the 1 per wk @ 100mg each week sounds better...this is my other question...

On my endo's protocol (200mg every 2wks) I am to have bloods the wk after my 3rd shot which would be the 4th calendar wk...if I would like to get to the 200mg every week protocol like Anabolic5150 should I just stay on the 200mg everyother wk?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 15, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Thanks everyone...since this is my time on trt 200mg every other wk is standard I guess and will get blood checked after a month on trt to see where thimgs are at..
> 
> I kinda of figure the 1 per wk @ 100mg each week sounds better...this is my other question...
> 
> On my endo's protocol (200mg every 2wks) I am to have bloods the wk after my 3rd shot which would be the 4th calendar wk...if I would like to get to the 200mg every week protocol like Anabolic5150 should I just stay on the 200mg everyother wk?



If you are pinning it yourself, you could short your dose so you don't get as big a rise in T levels and see if your endo will up your dose (Don't expect him or her to do this right away)

I'd do 100 a week for the feel good effects that you will get, but it is up to you.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 15, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> If you are pinning it yourself, you could short your dose so you don't get as big a rise in T levels and see if your endo will up your dose (Don't expect him or her to do this right away)
> 
> I'd do 100 a week for the feel good effects that you will get, but it is up to you.


 
Thanks bro...sorry forgot to mention, I will be administering injections myself...

I am leaning towards the 100mg per wk instead of the 200mg every other wk since my endo dide tell me by the 2nd wk after the injection I will likely crash and feel like shit again...so maybe I should stick to the 200mg every other wk to show her that bloods levels are not stable at that dose??


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Thanks bro...sorry forgot to mention, I will be administering injections myself...
> 
> I am leaning towards the 100mg per wk instead of the 200mg every other wk since my endo dide tell me by the 2nd wk after the injection I will likely crash and feel like shit again...so maybe I should stick to the 200mg every other wk to show her that bloods levels are not stable at that dose??



Would it benefit him to pin 50 on Sun/Thu each week or with test e will it matter?


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are trying to get a higher dose from her, a couple weeks before the blood draw just back off the dose by 50%. This will ensure less than adequate test levels and ask her to up the dose. Maybe she'll prescribe 150 per wk or more. 

But, yeah I'm not convinced every 2 week injects is workable. With cyp you peak on day 3 or 4 and by day 10 most of it is gone. So you'll feel great from day 3-10, and like shit the rest of the time. For me, dosing e3d is perfect.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 15, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> If you are trying to get a higher dose from her, a couple weeks before the blood draw just back off the dose by 50%. This will ensure less than adequate test levels and ask her to up the dose. Maybe she'll prescribe 150 per wk or more.
> 
> But, yeah I'm not convinced every 2 week injects is workable. With cyp you peak on day 3 or 4 and by day 10 most of it is gone. So you'll feel great from day 3-10, and like shit the rest of the time. For me, dosing e3d is perfect.


 
Technically I would be on my 3rd shot at 200mg every other wk if going with my endo's protocol..so I will get bloods for the endo on the 6th calendar wk...sorry before I miscalculated in my previous post sayin 4th calendar wk...


----------



## FordFan (Dec 15, 2011)

fwiw, when cruising, I run 250mg per week and my levels are usually in the 700's.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah, TRT is typically 200mg of Cyp per week, if that is your script I would do two injections per week at 100mg each, or go UGL.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 15, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Thanks bro...sorry forgot to mention, I will be administering injections myself...
> 
> I am leaning towards the 100mg per wk instead of the 200mg every other wk since my endo dide tell me by the 2nd wk after the injection I will likely crash and feel like shit again...so maybe I should stick to the 200mg every other wk to show her that bloods levels are not stable at that dose??




That's is probably best.


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

Pin twice a week. Dont play games with your blood work, find out exactly whats going on first and play with higher dosages on your own later.


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

I do not mean to rock the boat and go against all the good advice you have here BUT that is kind of what I do. 

Though each post here has very good points I think the most important one is being overlooked. Each person and situation is different. I would say at very least try it the way the Doc has ordered and see how it works. I understand that most doctors are a bit conservative, okay maybe a whole lot, about TRT but it is always best to at least try what doc says.


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2011)

hypno said:


> I do not mean to rock the boat and go against all the good advice you have here BUT that is kind of what I do.
> 
> Though each post here has very good points I think the most important one is being overlooked. Each person and situation is different. I would say at very least try it the way the Doc has ordered and see how it works. I understand that most doctors are a bit conservative, okay maybe a whole lot, about TRT but it is always best to at least try what doc says.



I agree with what youre saying but when it comes to trt most docs dont know shit. There is science behind more frequent injections. Why follow his doctors protocol when we know its wrong, a doctor should be smart enough to look at a drugs half-life and see that 2 weeks is to long. He should pin twice a week and when he goes in for his check up explain to his doc why. He will have accurate blood work to determine if he'll need more or less testosterone and/or an ai.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe I should do the 200mg (1 injection) every other wk for now to show my endo how it is without messing around with the initial protocol..maybe the doc will prescribe a higher dose...or maybe on a later date do higher amounts after my first set of bloods for my endo..

Also, my state sucks as I am unable to get a full 10ml vial for trt as my endo prescribed...the pharmacy can only fill 30 days worth which for right now is only 2ml......but they did hook me up with a 5ml vial since what every the pharmacy uses is on back order...


----------



## vannesb (Dec 16, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I was wondering anyone out there in TRT what their dose is weekly or bi-weekly?
> 
> I was just put on TRT by my endo and the script is for 200mg (1ml) of test e every other week...should I do 100mg (.5ml) every week instead of 200mg (1ml) every other week to keep blood levels stable?


 myself 300mg EW i spilt it up sunday and Thursday


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 16, 2011)

They can only give you 2ml at a time?? that's bs man I'd just get it yourself...


----------



## Prize (Dec 16, 2011)

Food for thought; This confirms the protocol that most hrt doctors are advocating is correct. To limit the peaks and valleys I'll still be going with twice weekly injections..

According to international consensus which remains valid, the major goal of testosterone therapy is to replace testosterone levels at as close to physiological concentrations as is possible (Nieschlag et al. 1992). Furthermore, the naturally occurring testosterone molecule should be used for substitution in order to guarantee the broad spectrum of testosterone effects. Available testosterone preparations should be judged according to these criteria.








Testosterone ng/dL conversion factor = 0.0347 nmol/L

15 nmol/L = 432ng/dL
12 nmol/L = 345ng/dL
10 nmol/L = 288ng/dL
8 nmol/L = 230ng/dL​


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Thanks bro...sorry forgot to mention, I will be administering injections myself...
> 
> I am leaning towards the 100mg per wk instead of the 200mg every other wk *since my endo dide tell me by the 2nd wk after the injection I will likely crash and feel like shit again.*..so maybe I should stick to the 200mg every other wk to show her that bloods levels are not stable at that dose??




This is unbelievable. Your endo knows you will crash but prescribes every two weeks? WTF?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This is unbelievable. Your endo knows you will crash but prescribes every two weeks? WTF?



Should have his license revoked, that is deplorable.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 16, 2011)

100mg a week, to start, don't ride the rollercoaster. Go for labs on your own (see sticky) 4 days after injection and time your quack...err doc appt accordingly based on results of said labs. Don't hold your breath expecting them to up the dose, sounds like they're protocol is what they gave you. Then take their test and supp from one of the fine sponsors "around" and then retest on your own. This isn't about absolute numbers, it's about how you feel, some of us feel better lower and some higher. Welcome to the TRT game.


----------



## independent (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This is unbelievable. Your endo knows you will crash but prescribes every two weeks? WTF?



Can you imagine what he's doing to his other patients.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This is unbelievable. Your endo knows you will crash but prescribes every two weeks? WTF?


 
Maybe it's just a startin point to get a baseline or maybe my endo just wants to start off slow...who knows...

Thats why I will be gettin bloods for my endo the week between my 3rd and 4th shot


----------

